# Cdn corporation investing in a US LLC



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Here’s a doozy US/Canadian tax question. What are the tax consequences of a Canadian corporation investing in a US LLC that elects to be treated as a partnership for tax purposes (hybrid entity)? 

I am exploring investing in this entity. What should I be aware of?

NB: I also work for the entity (at least an affiliate).


----------

